
Measure items using iphone camera and paper pattern - paulus99
Hi Guys and Gals,
I have written a little iphone app (metoc) to measure things on the floor  and vertical heights using just iphone camera. You need a printed paper pattern on the floor to give scale. Not as fancy as the VR apps, but works with still photos. Accuracy typically within 10th inch near the pattern and around 1-2 % further away (but not too far). Website is metoc.xyz
======
AlphaWeaver
I'd suggest changing the title to "Show HN: Metoc, Measure items using iPhone
camera and paper pattern" and making this story link to
"[http://metoc.xyz"](http://metoc.xyz") instead of listing this introduction.
That might allow your project to get a little more attention.

Cool stuff!

